# confused on what puppy food to feed



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Your going to get lots of recommendations for different puppy foods. A lot of it depends on your puppy though. For example, my Ella was originally on Iams Puppy Chow when I got her, I slowly transitioned her over to Wellness Puppy. My dog that passed away this summer at over 16 had done really well on Wellness. She started off fine on it for more than a month, but she also had tummy issues (parasites, worms, giardia, when I got her). Ella kept getting recurring diarrhea. Even when she was on a prescription food she kept getting it. I ended up switching her to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy the beginning of this month, and she is doing much better on this food. I think she may have an intolerance to chicken though, because even when I put her on the boiled chicken and rice diet she had issues.

I know for the sensitive tummies a lot on here like Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomachs. Others like Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy.

If you want to go to the Dog Food Adviser website there is a lot of information on there. It rates the different dog foods. Just make sure you transition the food slowly, find one that works, then stick with it. As puppies you don't want to keep changing their dog food.

Good luck.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Out of those 2 foods you mentioned I would go with ProPlan. A lot of Goldens do great on it I've had mine on it. I now feed 2 dogs Fromm large breed puppy and 3 of them Earthborn Holistics Great Plains Feast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine was on Eagle pack from the breeder…then we switched to Acana, as much as he liked the food, it was too high protein for him and the grain free was not working well for him, so we switched to Fromm.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When looking for foods, I like to see a protein as the first & second ingredient rather than a grain.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

It concerns me that you say she is aggressive on a food....I would seriously invest in some training classes and if deemed aggressive a behaviorist. Aggression is not normal in goldens.

For puppy food I like tried and true. If you have a mid range budget I like pro plan or eukanuba. But I feel iams or Purina one are fine foods if you need to spend a little less.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wanted to comment...

Genetics and heredity as well as exercise, weight, etc - these have an impact on hips and other joints/bones. I had a vet tell me the dogs are BORN with dysplasia and the bone changes related to the condition develop during the growing stages. 

Temperament is due to both nature and nurture. Some people call normal puppy "spunk" aggression. When it's just a puppy sassing their owner. Other times, you do have true aggression tendencies showing up with dogs - particularly those 15+ weeks. I don't think I've ever met a golden with those tendencies though. Generally German Shepherds and English Springers. 

Garlic is not necessarily toxic in the amounts you'll find in dog food. Your dog would have to eat a LOT of garlic (actual cloves). 

What food to feed - I think you should go to the petstore (not the grocery store) and pick out a food that has a good reputation for healthy digestive systems, healthy coats, healthy skin, etc... And stick with it.

Both my guys are primarily eating Nutrisource, though the pup does eat Pro Plan Performance as well. Ironically, they are eating grain free food at this time - but that has more to do with the petstore being out of the regular adult food (chicken and rice) and I was out of kibble at home so made do with a grain free chicken and rice formula. <- The pup has lost a couple pounds eating this food, so I'm looking forward to finishing this bag and putting them back on regular kibble.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We fed Max Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food until he was about 15 months old. He did very well on it.


----------



## Dee57 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. Now she is trying to eat rocks, why do they do that?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldens are mouthy. They want everything in their mouths. 

As far as rocks are concerned you need to make it clear to the pup that rocks are dangerous and off limits. Eating rocks can be life threatening so treat it as such.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

As far as dog food, as noted above go to Dog Food Adviser website, read and learn it is a great resource for food and cost nothing. Also a good book I would recommend to any new Golden owner is Goldens for Dummies written by Nona Bauer (SP?) Most book store carry it or easy to get online. Paperback and not to costly, but really covers everything you need to start out and as they grow.

As noted above, puppies put everything in their mouth and if you start grapping it away from them they will hide it by swallowing it. So be careful, good news is that most of what goes in come out one way or another....if you know what I mean

Good luck


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Avoid foods which contain "byproducts". Those are pretty much the dumpster of the food processing industry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dee57 (Jan 18, 2014)

BlockHeadReds I am unable to email you cause I dont have enough posts, can you just send me a message with your email in it?


----------



## Dee57 (Jan 18, 2014)

I need a affordable food, proplan is not recommended on the dogfood advisor. so I am confused. thinking of proplan or purina one. i have to order proplan off internet, no one carries it in my area.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dog food advisor and similar sites are not nutrition experts. In fact the guy who runs dog food advisor is a dentist! They have a pretty transparent agenda.... they want high protein and little to no grains. However, grain free does not mean carb free.... they have instead tapioca, peas and other legumes. I'm not at all sure those are more beneficial or nutritious than rice, oatmeal, barley or other grains. It's all in what your dog does well on..........many many breeders/show people use Pro Plan. Our dogs have done well on Fromm, Dr. Tims, Timberwolf, Wellness. With a puppy, it's most important to have a balanced food with the appropriate calcium/phosphorous ratio and for all dogs a low-moderate ash content. Remember pet food is a huge $$$ industry and marketing plays a big role in bringing in those dollars. You can bet those shiny bags showing food that we'd like for dinner is playing on our emotions of wanting the best for our pets. Personally, a manufacturer's recall history is of paramount importance to me.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ProPlan is a good food as mentioned a lot of breeders feed it. It's a go to food for me as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty was raised on Fromm Large Breed Puppy food, and did great on it. Also, I am using Orijen Puppy food with Fromm Puppy food (non-large breed version) for my Pomeranian puppy. 

He is doing great on both, and I have never had any issues with Fromm or the Orijen brand of dog foods.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> ProPlan is a good food as mentioned a lot of breeders feed it. It's a go to food for me as well
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I got my Brittany puppy at 7 months old. She was on Pro Plan from her breeder, and I slowly switched her to Fromm Puppy food and I saw a big difference in her coat etc.

With Fromm, her coat was a lot nicer and she has been doing great on Fromm. I'm not a fan of Pro Plan or the company that makes it. Besides that, I see a difference between the two foods with my dog.

Now that my dogs are not puppies (not counting my new Pomeranian puppy that is), they have been on Fromm Grain-Free lines and Acana/Orijen as well. Their energy and coats are perfect, and I'm very happy with their food right now.


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Blue Buffalo. 32, 34 & 36% protein. That is what i fed my golden for over 5 years. He was of great health, spirit and had a wonderful coat. I believe it is a good brand and worked well for my pet. You can get them at Petsmart. Price range is $45-$55 for a 20 or 30 lb bag.

Hope it helps...


----------

